# WLan Knoppix einstellungen



## Siiirah (9. September 2005)

So hallo nochmal zusammen,

habe mir nun das Knoppix 3.9 gesaugt. Den USB WLan Stickt Netgear MA111 hat diese Version ohne probleme erkannt. Nun bin ich bei der Konfiguration. Da sind nun drei Punkte wo ich nicht weiß ob ich da was eitragen muss, weil ich nicht weiß was sie heißen sollen. Das wäre

1. NWID (Cell Identifier)
2. iwspy eth0
3. iwpriv eth0


Was heißen diese drei sachen? Und wie sag ich Knoppix, das es sich die IP von dem DHCP server holen soll?


LG Siiirah


----------

